# XD 45 -buy?



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm currently in the market for a new .45 and am highly considering the XD. I'm not looking to spend over about $550 so the the XD and Glock 21 seem to be my best candidates. Do any of you XD owners have any helpful insight about the gun? Any problems with the XD?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

They're both great guns. What is this for? Carry? HD? Range?

The XD45 shoots extremely well, but bulky for carry IMO. I switched away from XDs because I personally like the Glock trigger more, but everyone is different. Shoot them all if you can before buying. I used to carry an XD9SC, but now carry a G36 (single-stack 45).

Good luck with your search. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it feels good then go for it. They both have shown that they are reliable weapons so whatever fits you best run with it. I personally like the XD over a Glock but it' has more to do with fit and feel than how they perform.


----------



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm mainly going to use whichever gun for target/defense. The G21's handle is a little too thick for me but I havent fooled around with the compact Glock yet, which I plan on doing before making my decision.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

GReb said:


> I'm mainly going to use whichever gun for target/defense. The G21's handle is a little too thick for me but I havent fooled around with the compact Glock yet, which I plan on doing before making my decision.


By compact, I assume you're talking about the G36.

Have you tried to G21SF yet? If the grip on the G21 is too large, I have a hard time believing the XD45 wouldn't be too. :watching:


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> They're both great guns. What is this for? Carry? HD? Range?
> 
> ...


You own a G36? I've only seen one in pictures,, jealous i am.. When a xd becomes a single stack in various sizes, they will sell some pistols.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have put well over 2000 rounds through my XD45, without a single failure, and it is more accurate than I can shoot.

I would expect any Glock to perform at least as well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Springfield Armory produces great guns.

I've owned both XD and XDm's










Never had a problem with mine.

:smt1099


----------



## GT (Mar 7, 2010)

GReb said:


> I'm currently in the market for a new .45 and am highly considering the XD. I'm not looking to spend over about $550 so the the XD and Glock 21 seem to be my best candidates. Do any of you XD owners have any helpful insight about the gun? Any problems with the XD?


I have owned an XD 45 for a few months now and put about 1000 rounds through it. I have been shooting for 25 years and this Springfield is the most accurate and best shooter I have ever had ! Absolutely a fabulous pistol !


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just purchased my first semi-auto a week ago. I had in mind and was just about decided to get the Glock 23. When I got my finances together and got to the gun store and picked up both the Glock 23 and the XD-40SC and actually had them in my hands I went with the XD. I've been to the range and have fired 200 rounds so far, 100 each day. The XD is extremely easy to shoot and accurate. The holster you get with the gun is not much, so you will probably have to purchase a new holster which I did. I got an IWB at the gun store and it works well both at the 3 or 4 position or as a cross draw at the 11 positon. Very easy to conceal.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

XD's and Glock's are good weapons but if you have not done so yet try an M&P45. They feel much better in my hand than either XD or Glock.


----------



## blackcrowe (Jan 16, 2008)

I shot the Glock and the XD several times before purchasing the XD Tactical. For me it simply boiled down to the XD feeling better in my hand. To me the grip was noticeably smaller. In my hand the XD was more accurate due to the better feel. They're both great guns, just pick out the one that feels the best.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There is one little thing that makes the XD45 slightly preferable (for me) to the other guns in its class. As has been said above, double-stack .45's are pretty thick, and when carried in a holster, are a little harder to conceal.

I have found that using a Clip-Draw and sticking the XD45 in my waistband at 4 o'clock, with a radical forward tilt, is quite easy to cover up with a thin shirt or any other sort of cover garment. I would not be afraid to carry any gun this way, because I have ingrained safety habits that would _probably_ keep me from accidentally shooting myself. But, the grip safety on the XD is just one more little safety measure that is worth mentioning, for this type of carry. Since there is nothing to protect the trigger from being accidentally pressed, when sitting or moving around, the grip safety may actually provide another small measure of safety that a Glock would not.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

When I tired the M&P and XD, I liked the M&P more. It was only $50 more. It just fit better in my hands... Might want to take a look. Plus, S&W is offering the $50/2 Mag rebate on the M&P now also.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i own a glock17, and m&p9 and even though glocks are rock solid i prefer the m&p. im also considering getting an xd45 tactical. i will say this, glock makes a 21sf (short frame). its hard to find and most places have to order it, but it fits my hand better than the standard 21 and the xd. its not on their website but a friend of mine bought one and its in the back of the Glock Autopistols yearly mag. and its still a 13 round double stack mag. only reason im wanting an xd tactical is the 5in barrel, otherwise id probably go with the 21sf. i dont like the m&p45. even with the backstraps i can't seem to get used to the way the grip feels. weird as that is its true.


----------



## Sheepdog374 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Buy*

the XD-45 was my first gun and it's the best I've shot. I have friends who are die-hard Glock people and don't like .45s who still really like my XD. Don't get the 5 inch though - go compact. The extra inch doesn't help and just adds bulk.

Also, make sure you like the wide grip before buying. The fit in your hand is great, but people with small hands might have trouble.

Overall... it's a glock with probably a better fit for your hand (if normal or large sized) and nice features. Go for it. It shoots great.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had a XD45 since they first came out with it and I have nothing bad to say about them at all. Reliable and plenty accurate. If you have small hands, then no doublestack 45 will fit like a singlestack gun or a .40 or 9mm. 
The grip angle on the Glocks is just too odd for me. The XD/XDm grip angle is the same as a 1911 and work well for me. As pointed out already..the grip safety feature on the XD series is a plus too.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 yeti

I agree

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have never owned or fired the Glock 45 but Had the XD, It was a great gun, only sold it because of the price of 45acp.
Cheaper to shoot 9mm.

I have the Glock 17 and XD and XDm in 9mm. All are excellent guns with zero problems.
Getting them in 45 should be the same, which every you buy you will have a great shooting time.


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

When you say target/defense for the primary use, do you mean CCW or home defense? The Xd .45 ACP is a pretty big gun for CCW. A lot of people carry the compact or sub-compact XD's and like them, but it is still 30 ounces + and a double stack. I think the two guns are pretty similar in grip diameter and since Springfield doesn't make a single stack XD, you might opt for the Glock. They are both fine weapons, and will get the job done if you do your part. Any gun is at best useless and at worst horrifying if the user isn't proficient in its use, so practice/lessons are a must. If it is for home defense, why not go for the full size Service or Tactical. With either pistol, a good light is insurance. It doesn't have to be rail mounted, but it should be bright enough to fry a cat across the kitchen. If you live outside CA or any of the other "10 round max magazine" states, with the XD45 you have a sweet pistol with 13 or 14 rounds... Though I suppose if the extra capacity is necessary, you might do better with a 12 Gauge loaded with 00 buckshot.


----------

